# Wiring batteries in parallel with bank charger



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

I am installing a two bank charging system on my boat and wanted to know if I can leave the batteries wired in parallel while charging with the bank charger. Thanks for any help. Greg


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Just got done putting one of these guys in myself...Wired in parallel shouldnt be an issue in fact most battery switches give you the ability to do this simply by switching to both. On a dual bank should have your 2 hot leads and a common ground to each battery. New smart chargers can evaluate the system and make sure its getting a proper voltage to allow for a proper charge...

One issue you can run into though in running the batterys in parallel is if you have a bad cell or one battery is down it can drag the other battery down along with it. Which is why they advise always having 1 on vs the other and only using the BOTH selection should you have a low voltage situation where you cant get started...

I think it would be best if you dont already have a battery selector switch to go ahead and install one. When using your onboard charger it would be best to switch off your electrical system charge the batteries then evaluate how they are holding a charge.


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for your help I appreciate it.


----------

